# hello ~



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

hello and thank you for a brilliant forum.  I have read a lot of info with interest and decided to join now.  I am 25yrs old and DH is 30yrs old.  We have been trying for about 18mths and have have no luck.  Partly this could be down to DH having a weak sperm, but i could be wrong.

We have asked our GP to do some tests and hopefully will know more about the situation.

thats me for now


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello

I have found fertility friends very very helpful.

Sonia x


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

hello sonia,

thanks for letting me know luvy.  I already know as i've been lurking for a while and this site has tons of info compared to many other sites.

unlucky


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Unlucky,

Big Hello and welcome to you!!

Im 23 and and my DP is 25 and have been ttc for 4-5 years approx , we have had lots of tests done and mine came back A ok but DP has a low count and antibodies and we are now having our 1st batch of ICSI, scary stuff, am presently on tablets and start sniffing on monday.

Hvae you decided to go for treatment as of yet?

Take care

Aimee xxx


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

just wanted to say welcome to the group hope everything goes well for you
love leanne


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need were all lovely ladies on hear

good luck with everything

lea-Anne xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome to FF!!! Its helped me so much.

Good luck at your gp's

Love Natalie xxxx


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

hello and thanks for ur warm welcome minicooper, wishing upon a star, natalie and skybreeze.  My gawd this is really a gr8 site with very friendly peeps.

Minicooper - I have decided to go for treatment, but i'm having difficulty making my mind up where to have it done.  Here in uk its expensive and slow, whereas i've heard that abroad its cheaper and much faster as well as a gr8 service.

Now could someone recommend a few clinics which are cheap for ivf and icsi.  I would be grateful if you could mention a few in UK and abroad so that i can compare.  If there are any special recommendations based on experience and good reviews, then i also want to know about them too please.

unluckyme


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  unluckyme  
You mention "weak sperm" Ive not heard this expression before prehaps you could explain it more  I assume youve had lots of preliminary tests to find out you need IVF  and I assume your going private due to asking about clinincs both here and abroad ?
All I can suggest is you spend some time reading the posts on the site is the areas that intrest you get a feel for where you would like to be treated, what works for one couple at a clinic may not work for another, also depending on what exactly your Infertility issues are one clinic may be better suited, I hope you understand what I am saying 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

hiya dizzy,

The "weak sperm" term was just a guess really, but it could be anything.  This is why our GP is carrying out tests to confirm the problem.

I know its early, but i thought i'd start looking into the options if it was bad news.  This way as soon as we know that IVF is the solution, we will already have enough information to book in flights and go abroad.

Now what would be great to keep my mind off these issues is if someone could recommend well reputable clinics which are cheap for ivf and icsi.  I would be grateful if you could mention a few in UK and abroad so that i can compare.  If there are any special recommendations based on experience and good reviews, then i also want to know about them too please.

Thnx

unluckyme


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *unluckyme* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

unluckyme said:


> Now what would be great to keep my mind off these issues is if someone could recommend well reputable clinics which are cheap for ivf and icsi. I would be grateful if you could mention a few in UK and abroad so that i can compare. If there are any special recommendations based on experience and good reviews, then i also want to know about them too please.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> unluckyme


Hi I'm sorry but thats not quite how it works here at FF, 
we have too many members using a good mix of NHS and private clinics here on FF 
so it would be impossible to recomend a few to compare, there are too many factors involved.
I suggest you start in your home town and look at the nearest clinincs to you. 
then prehaps some of the bigger london clinincs, again it all depends on what your specific issue is, as to where best to be treated.

*HFEA INFO*
You may already have taken a look at the HFEA website but if not, then you may find it of interest - it provides all the clinics stats - success rates for different treatments etc.

You can also obtain a free fertility guidebook from them which contains some really useful info re IUI, IVF and other treatments...may come in handy whilst you're having to make a decision.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-DB4ED1D1/hfea/hs.xsl/1131.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Unluckyme and welcome to the site.

Dizzi has given you some good links there, Where abouts do you live? If we know what area you are from someone may be able to recomend a good clinic near to you, You may be best off waiting to hear your test results back form your GP first though, No point in making hard work for yourself if you don't need to, There are a few things that could help (depending on what the tests reveal) before you even need the IVF stage 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i hope you find some support on her that you need until you get all your test results back and you can carry on your journey..

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

@ nicki1 - hiya, i live in yorkshire and i'm okay with a clinic nearby, although just to inform you that i've had our results for blood, sperm and uterus.  The results show that all seems fine, although the hubby's sperm count is a little on the low...now i'm really confused.

The doc has said that we should wait and keep trying.  I can't wait as i'm still young and want to have a child.  I have been told that my chance of have children is high via ivf due to my age, so is this true?

If the above is true, then would you recommend a UK clinic or one abroad?

Thx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

When you say that all is ok with your uterus, can I ask, how is this being determined ? 

What blood tests have you had done ? Were you told what your actual results were ?

If your partners sperm count is a little low, do you know what the actual results were ?  When they analyse sperm they look at other factors, not just the count (how many) but also different things to do with quality as well.  Has it been suggested that your partner have another sperm test in a couple months ?  Sometimes a man may have a "blip"  month so often they will request for another test to see if there is any change.

Have you already been referred to a fertility consultant or have you just had appointments with your GP ?

If all is ok with your tests so far then I'm a little confused as to why you want to go straight for IVF ?  There are several other options available to you eg clomid or IUI which are much cheaper and far less invasive than IVF.

Obviously as you're younger, the success rates of IVF are higher but there are still no guarantees.  It would also depend on which hospital you had treatment at because the success rates can vary.

The "average" national success rate with IVF for under 35's is approx 28%....the approximate success rate when ttc when no problems is about 20% per month and can take some couples up to a year, sometimes up to 2 years.

You sound very keen to have IVF (which is a very stressful procedure), have you considered other options first ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

apologies for an earlier post which is incorrect.  I have been to the speaking to the doc today again after my so-called results were given.  There has been some sort of a mixup with the with the patient records in hospital, hence i was given incorrect results which were supposed to be for another patient.  I was furious!  I have asked for a written explaination and apology from hospital for this mistake as to how it has happened.  But heard the usual rubbish that it can and does happen as the system is very complex, blah blah.

The blood & sperm tests will have to be done again to be 100% certain that they don't make a mistake.  In the heat of the moment i forgot to ask them what they meant by uterus results being okay, but all i remember them saying is that the uterus lining thickness is okay and that there are no abnormalities such as cysts, tumours, infection etc that can be found.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the mix up...how frustrating 

What blood tests did you have done ?  (what cycle days were they done) ?  How did they check your womb/uterus ?

I'm assuming you've been refered to fertility consultant if you're already having all these tests done.

Have you not considered having IUI or possibly clomid rather than IVF ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry minxy, but can i just say firstly say...i don't have much knowledge and don't know very much as to what the tests involve.  All i know is that they placed an instrument inside me (between my legs) and its like an ultrasound scan thing.  Also i believe that they put some sort of fluid inside to help them see better..does that make any sense??

the blood tests were FSH, LH, and estradiol, i think.

What is IUI, clomid? why are they better than IVF?

thx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like you've had an HSG.  From this I assume you've been referred to a fertility consultant ?

IUI is intra-uterine insemination which is where they place the "good" sperm as far up inside you, as close to your tubes as possible to give them a head start (that's in very basic terms !) and clomid is a fertility drug that is given to women who don't ovulate naturally to help trigger ovulation, but can also be prescribed to women who do ovulate naturally to help boost things.  Perhaps it's worth discussing all this with your fertility consultant first before even starting down the road of IVF.  It's not so much a case of being "better" than IVF, it's just the first steps along the road of having fertility treatment...most consultants would try someone of your age on the least invasive treatments if possible, rather than going straight for IVF unless there was no other choice.

It's good news that your GP referred you so quickly for all these tests and to a fertility consultant.  What cycle day did you have your blood tests done on, then I can maybe help you as to what you were being tested for ?  Have you had blood tests for checking ovulation ?

What hospital are you at ?  

Natasha


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I have been to a fertility consultant. My blood tests were done on cycle day 5.  I'm at pinderfield hospital.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Doesn't sound like you've had any blood tests to check your ovulating then so perhaps this is something worth discussing with your consultant as that's usually a standard blood test as well, along with the one's you mention.

Have you had your follow up appointment with your consultant to discuss all the results...only ask as you seemed to feel you'd need IVF and wondered why your consultant was suggesting this befor giving you some other options 

I don't think there's an chat thread for Pinderfield Hospital but whereabouts in Yorkshire do you live ?  Theres a locations board so you could chat to other ladies near where you live...


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm confused..as of yet no appt.  Regarding IVF, thats just me being obsessed that there is something wrong with me.  I live in the huddersfield area.

Can u confirm something for me please?? is cycle day 5 blood test okay?  Also if i went on IVF (thats a big if!) would they base the dosage of medication on the results of my cycle day 5 blood test?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hun, I really really think you're getting way too ahead of yourself.  You've only just had some initial investigative tests done and there is nothing to say, at this point, that you need IVF.
I think you've got a long way to go yet before you need to start worrying about starting a very stressful IVF procedure when you could have some far less invasive treatments available to you.

Having FSH, LH & Oestradiol tested on cd5 is fine as it can be done between cd2 - cd4/5.  If you needed IVF then your drugs dose would be partly determined by your FSH levels but you would have these done just before you started treatment.  There's alot more to having IVF than just checking your FSH levels 

At the moment I would say take a little step back and take each stage at a time rather than worrying yourself that you automatically need IVF.

It doesn't sound like you've even had any tests to check whether you're ovulating yet...and if you've not had your follow up appointment with your consultant then I would wait to see what he/she suggests.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just wanted to say  and welcome to ff   how did you find the site ? always interests me where new members find us 

The world of infertility is a minefield and the best thing about ff is that we all understand one another and can understand the pain of IF 

Hope you have a supportive partner? as the investigation period can be very challenging at times 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

welcome to Fertility Friends from a fellow yorkshire lass

I just wanted to say that i agree with Natasha, re the IVF

I recently went through my first cycle of ivf and it really is an emotional and challenging journey

I think you need to ask for a list of blood tsts that have been done and ask your consultant to explain the results to you and discuss the next steps with you

good luck upon your journey

Em


----------



## unluckyme (Sep 11, 2007)

@ minxy - I'm not going for IVF natasha hon..it was just a thought...i will most likely take ur advice and wait till next appt to see what the consultant has to say.

@ suzie and heffalump - hiya and thanx for welcoming me.  I found this site a while back, but it was by accident as i was supposed to go on fertilityfriends.com but went on the .co.uk.  My partner is 100% with me on this one.  In fact he types for me as he's a very fast typer and so we both know what's been said and help each other understand the terminology.



unluckyme


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening unluckyme
I see your online still, have you checked out and posted on any of the links I left ? Such as starting out and diagnosis ? as from reading your susequent posts this would be a very good board to get involved with.
I see your talking about your fertility consultant now, earlier you said it was just your Gp who had done some tests 



unluckyme said:


> hiya dizzy,
> 
> The "weak sperm" term was just a guess really, but it could be anything. This is why our GP is carrying out tests to confirm the problem.
> 
> ...


~Dizzi~


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm new here as well, and so far have found the information I've been given to be excellent! People seem really friendly and welcoming so I'm sure that your questions will be answered in no time. 

Take care.

Amanda


----------

